# Girlfriends Ass...



## todd55418 (Sep 1, 2013)

OK-so this is a picture of my girlfriends ass. She has been working out for a while now (when she can: mom of 2, going to school, working full-time), and I think she is doing great and is looking fantastic. However, I have a biased opinion. If anyone wants to provide some feedback on how that ass is looking...please feel free to do so...


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 1, 2013)

post more pics for better analysis


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 1, 2013)

I nervous to say, if its a woman than yes I would hit that, but if its and Asian shemale then fuck yeah I'd hit that


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 1, 2013)

How big is your girlfriends cock ?


----------



## Saney (Sep 1, 2013)

it looks like a normal ass.

most wish they could have one. And you do.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 1, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> post more pics for better analysis


yep


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2013)

Has she got ITC? Its a deciding factor. Can't tell from that angle. Moar pics


----------



## larry79 (Sep 1, 2013)

Do u have before pics?


----------



## seyone (Sep 1, 2013)

Picks of her cawk ... Or at least spread asshole.


----------



## malk (Sep 1, 2013)

larry79 said:


> Do u have before pics?



before she put that grey tshirt on and flipflops.


----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## charley (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Jupiterak (Sep 1, 2013)

For a mom of two, going to school and working full time it's pretty damn nice.


----------



## ezjax (Sep 1, 2013)

I would think it was nice if I didn't already have pancakes for breakfast


----------



## sneedham (Sep 1, 2013)

Is that an anime tattoo? Wait back to the ass PARTS... 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 1, 2013)

bad angle more pics


----------



## Intense (Sep 1, 2013)

Needs moar pics, preferably in the doggy position. No disrespect


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice. A little on the small side but nice just the same. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like a dude....lets see the front....


----------



## s2h (Sep 1, 2013)

I have those same panties...


----------



## custom (Sep 1, 2013)

todd55418 said:


> OK-so this is a picture of my girlfriends ass. She has been working out for a while now (when she can: mom of 2, going to school, working full-time), and I think she is doing great and is looking fantastic. However, I have a biased opinion. If anyone wants to provide some feedback on how that ass is looking...please feel free to do so...



Bro looks like she can crack walnuts with it! looks awesome


----------



## cube789 (Sep 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Looks like a dude....lets see the front....


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 2, 2013)

I like it .........     What do you think of my GFs ass ??


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 2, 2013)

Now, lets compare the asshole my brother, my gfs asshole up-close, a perfect 10 !


----------



## G3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Have you done  taste test, Todd?  Retlaw, (Oh Bro with the smokin woman)I KNOW you have


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 2, 2013)

That is a nice butthole


----------



## krolly (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like a dude...


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 2, 2013)

G3 said:


> Have you done  taste test, Todd?  Retlaw, (Oh Bro with the smokin woman)I KNOW you have


 I always eat it nigger !


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 2, 2013)

krolly said:


> Looks like a dude...


  That's cause you are a inbreed and your mother and father were brother and sister you dumbass blind fuck  and maybe you dream of dudes ass's cause your a flaming homo on top of everything else !  Ugg !


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 2, 2013)

todd55418 said:


> OK-so this is a picture of my girlfriends ass. She has been working out for a while now (when she can: mom of 2, going to school, working full-time), and I think she is doing great and is looking fantastic. However, I have a biased opinion. If anyone wants to provide some feedback on how that ass is looking...please feel free to do so...


,
You want to be fb friends ??   Bro, let me see her face , and if you love her its all that matters.  I love KOS wife fyi.


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 2, 2013)

charley said:


>


 Another KOS look alike


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 2, 2013)

post upanother of those funny pics of yourself son


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 4, 2013)

Retlaw spends too much time in the clink, hide yo children hide yo wives and hide yo husbands too


----------



## HARD AT IT (Sep 4, 2013)

Not bad... But I like a lil meat with my potatoes.........


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 13, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Retlaw spends too much time in the clink, hide yo children hide yo wives and hide yo husbands too


Lol! im on  the loose .. look out.


----------



## G3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Bout time you came back bro


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 13, 2014)

uhm, I hope that's a dude, the ass is fugly.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2014)

Is that you in the pic pretending to be your gf?


----------



## the_predator (Mar 14, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


>


WOW, I don't know if I should puke or LHJO?


----------



## s2h (Mar 14, 2014)

that maybe the worst picture i have ever seen...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2014)

todd55418 said:


> OK-so this is a picture of my girlfriends ass. She has been working out for a while now (when she can: mom of 2, going to school, working full-time), and I think she is doing great and is looking fantastic. However, I have a biased opinion. If anyone wants to provide some feedback on how that ass is looking...please feel free to do so...



Looks nice and tight.  I wonder if she'd be an ex after seeing her arse here in the AG forum. lol  Anyhoo, looks eatable!  I'd hit it!  But, we do need moar pics to fully vet her arse pic!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 15, 2014)

Retlaw said:


> Now, lets compare the asshole my brother, my gfs asshole up-close, a perfect 10 !



I can't believe your cellmate let you take this...


----------



## bigant46 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry bro,she don't really have an ass. Tell her lotsa suats with toes pointed out and uphill speedwalk on treadmill


----------



## Rednack (Mar 23, 2014)

todd55418 said:


> OK-so this is a picture of my girlfriends ass. She has been working out for a while now (when she can: mom of 2, going to school, working full-time), and I think she is doing great and is looking fantastic. However, I have a biased opinion. If anyone wants to provide some feedback on how that ass is looking...please feel free to do www in so...


 ass  looks great its the bird legs that needs work...


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm still waiting to see this "gf's" cock


----------



## blaaze (Apr 2, 2014)

i'd hit it


----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2014)

i wouldnt fuck it with ur cock blaaze......im sure its a skinny guy....


----------



## the_predator (Apr 2, 2014)

Who are we kidding? The picture is probably of the OP todd55418. If it is then WELL PLAYED SIR! If it's not the next pic better be full nudes(tits and cunt) or cawk pics. Your move OP


----------

